# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Board Improvement suggestion

## Lostsoul

Hi guys,

There have been some threads made about the amount of new members to the board, and the fact that AR seems to be catering more to answering new members simple questions than discussing more advanced bb'ing/powerlifting issues. 

Maybe the mods can give new members posting rights to SOME of the board when they join, like the educational forums and maybe the steroid questions forum, and just read access to the rest of the site. After x amount of days they are allowed to post on all parts of the board? Perhaps along with the welcome PM new members recieve there should be a section explaining the search function and how to use it most effectively (this may already be a part of that PM but I'm not sure)

I'm not sure if this is possible with Vbulletin software, being an IT dude myself I know this would require a bit of creative SQL scripting within vbulletin, and may not be possible.

I think this may help new members find information quickly and also lessen the load on the rest of the group so we don't continually have to answer questions that can easily be found in a search.

I hope a few of the mods see this and discuss it, and see if it's possible and feasible to do this.

Thanks

----------


## PTbyJason

I have the ability to do everything you suggested. But I have to hear more feedback before doing something like that.

----------


## Superhuman

yeah, I agree. Maybe let newbie members only be able to post in the Steroid Questions forum and New Members forum.

----------


## Chris Columbus

Well as a newbie member, I have found my questions to be answered inadequately on a number of occasions by so called advanced members. I would say that there are a number of so called higher ranking members who are little more than post whores and have nothing interesting or worthwhile to say. All they really know is that they take steroids and show up to the gym, and have little information on diet or any other health concern. I am not talking about every advanced member as many of them are training, diet, and steroid geniuses, but we all know the ones that I am referring to. What would be better is to have an advanced topics forum that you can only post to if you have shown that you have quality posts nomatter your rank. A newbie to a board does not mean a newbie to training or steroids.

----------


## takedownII

i would have to agree

----------


## Chris Columbus

Newbies Unite!! ....only to be beaten down by freakishly huge guys

----------


## ColdSore

> Well as a newbie member, I have found my questions to be answered inadequately on a number of occasions by so called advanced members. I would say that there are a number of so called higher ranking members who are little more than post whores and have nothing interesting or worthwhile to say. All they really know is that they take steroids and show up to the gym, and have little information on diet or any other health concern. I am not talking about every advanced member as many of them are training, diet, and steroid geniuses, but we all know the ones that I am referring to. What would be better is to have an advanced topics forum that you can only post to if you have shown that you have quality posts nomatter your rank. A newbie to a board does not mean a newbie to training or steroids.


i would like to know who exactly you are talking about...and proof...

jason,
also i would suggest deleting members that have not posted in a period of 6mo- to a year...thi might help speed things up around here...

i like the idea that newbs only get access to the search button, and the educational forum for like 5 days...they may not like it, but the good bros will stick around...

also, i say GET RID OF THE ARCADE!!!...that has to be hurting this site more than helping it...this board is about AAS/training/nutrition and other similar topics, not about gameing...

but your the boss, i just gave my input  :Don't know:

----------


## jbigdog69

> yeah, I agree. Maybe let newbie members only be able to post in the Steroid Questions forum and New Members forum.


I agree but I also agree with columbus. Being referred to as anewbie after 20yrs in tha gym is a little humiliating. However, I think that we should have a newbie fill out a qustionaire and then rank that individual form there. Peace
"Go Hard or Go Home"

----------


## Chris Columbus

[QUOTE=ColdStone]i would like to know who exactly you are talking about...and proof...[QUOTE]

Bro I am not going to point a lot of fingers. All I can tell you is find my profile, look at my threads and posts there aren't that many. I would prefer that people did not bother to post if the post was not a sincere effort. My point is that numerous posts does not automatically make you an expert or deserving of any special priviledge. Just as few posts does not either. I think that their is a quality issue. 
I don't feel I should point fingers. A I don't know everyone well enough to do that. B I don't want to burn bridges with people who might be great friends with me later on. C I am strictly speaking about the questions I have tried to have answered (i.e my experience).

----------


## jbigdog69

[QUOTE=Chris Columbus][QUOTE=ColdStone]i would like to know who exactly you are talking about...and proof...


> Bro I am not going to point a lot of fingers. All I can tell you is find my profile, look at my threads and posts there aren't that many. I would prefer that people did not bother to post if the post was not a sincere effort. My point is that numerous posts does not automatically make you an expert or deserving of any special priviledge. Just as few posts does not either. I think that their is a quality issue. 
> I don't feel I should point fingers. A I don't know everyone well enough to do that. B I don't want to burn bridges with people who might be great friends with me later on. C I am strictly speaking about the questions I have tried to have answered (i.e my experience).


Is it that you do not agree with the info they gave or did you research and find out differently??

----------


## Chris Columbus

> Is it that you do not agree with the info they gave or did you research and find out differently??


Well, it's just that when I ask a specific question I would like a specific answer pertaining to that question. If someone has something else to add that's fine. if it is thought out. And yes I did research (before hand in fact). I just wanted to confirm some things with experienced juicers. I was not pleased with the responses because I felt like i could have gotten the same answers anywhere, and I am not sure that they are the right aswers. Not that I was disappointed with every post. Palequale (not sure that is spelled right) among others was okay.

----------


## ColdSore

> Is it that you do not agree with the info they gave or did you research and find out differently??


good point...

i know some of it goes on, but i hardly ever see bad advice given from a bro thats been around for a while...many people are like me...i read on this site for 4-5 months before i ever joined...i know what its like to be a member that knows some stuff but is treated like a dipsh!t, but it happens...

i also like the idea about an entry level questionaire...

----------


## jbigdog69

> Well, it's just that when I ask a specific question I would like a specific answer pertaining to that question. If someone has something else to add that's fine. if it is thought out. And yes I did research (before hand in fact). I just wanted to confirm some things with experienced juicers. I was not pleased with the responses because I felt like i could have gotten the same answers anywhere, and I am not sure that they are the right aswers. Not that I was disappointed with every post. Palequale (not sure that is spelled right) among others was okay.


However, not every person in here is gonna get the same response from their experiences with as. There is a difference in quality...price...and availablility...you know supply and demand. So, rather than point a finger, I would just take it in as a suggestion rather than exact info. Just because on person has a bad experience with a certain aas does not mean that i will. Im not flamin, just saying keep an open mind!!!!

----------


## Chris Columbus

by the way I am not so attached to any of my own ideas that I can't accept the fact that I am wrong and need to rethink what I am doing. So no I don't think the advice I got was bad because I didn't like it. I just thought it was insufficient

----------


## ColdSore

> by the way I am not so attached to any of my own ideas that I can't accept the fact that I am wrong and need to rethink what I am doing. So no I don't think the advice I got was bad because I didn't like it. I just thought it was insufficient


well ill leave an open offer for you to PM me and ill help you as much as my knowledge will allow...hit me up if you want my answer/opinion

----------


## Chris Columbus

> However, not every person in here is gonna get the same response from their experiences with as. There is a difference in quality...price...and availablility...you know supply and demand. So, rather than point a finger, I would just take it in as a suggestion rather than exact info. Just because on person has a bad experience with a certain aas does not mean that i will. Im not flamin, just saying keep an open mind!!!!



I am not trying to flame either. I am just trying to express a viewpoint that I feel gets ignored which is the newbie. I feel like in this thead I have been met with quality responses thus far and I appreciate it. I guess you are right maybe I was expecting too much out of people. like I can't expect someone young to make comments about as and medically controlled high blood pressure. it is just not in his realm of experience. thanks bro

----------


## jbigdog69

> by the way I am not so attached to any of my own ideas that I can't accept the fact that I am wrong and need to rethink what I am doing. So no I don't think the advice I got was bad because I didn't like it. I just thought it was insufficient


You are also forgetting one little thing. Everyone who comes to the AR is not gonna get a response from the real guru's because "out of respect" it has to be earned.

----------


## Chris Columbus

> well ill leave an open offer for you to PM me and ill help you as much as my knowledge will allow...hit me up if you want my answer/opinion


Thanks Bro, 
I have read your threads and I think you say some quality stuff. 
Well I am out.

----------


## jbigdog69

> Thanks Bro, 
> I have read your threads and I think you say some quality stuff. 
> Well I am out.


In tha middle east...no nukes...save the whales!!!!

----------


## Chris Columbus

> In tha middle east...no nukes...save the whales!!!!


Naw Bro, 
No wars here just a thoughtful discussion.

----------


## 5211969

I would have to agree with columbus on this matter. Not all of us are "newbs" to the bb'ing arena. We has new members are treated a little different then the rest on here. I searched and searched to find the best first cycle. 

I came up with a Deca cycle, then brought it to the boards to get more feedback, Some of the answers were very vague, such as " where's the test" or " That's a horrible first cycle". Since then i have read and read and then read some more...only to find that the issue of a first cycle is really based on training experience, diet, and age.. As stated above, all the replies i recieved were of no use, noone explained why it was a bad cycle, or why there should be Test in it. 
I got the RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH line,that is getting a bit old i might add, Well i made mention that i got that info from the AR steroid profiles, only to get" that is outdated"!! That is no help whatsoever... Most of you guys have done it and know what is the best first cycle.. I am listening believe me... But the conflicting results can and are confusing for the new guy. 

I am in no way saying that i have not recieved good advice or that my questions were not answered, I just think that some here have come impatient with those that are new here.. I have seen alot of posts saying, that they are tired of asnwering the same questions. Well, then don't reply to that post. Simple as that. But they will post and not answer. It is everywhere. But who the hell am i, I am just a newb. But i have 2 cents and i just spent em.

----------


## ColdSore

the reason you got the research button answer is b/c that is one of the most redundant threads in the AS forum...deca only cycles and winny cycles are asked 5 to 10 times per day and people get tired of answering them

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> I would have to agree with columbus on this matter. Not all of us are "newbs" to the bb'ing arena. We has new members are treated a little different then the rest on here. I searched and searched to find the best first cycle. 
> 
> I came up with a Deca cycle, then brought it to the boards to get more feedback, Some of the answers were very vague, such as " where's the test" or " That's a horrible first cycle". Since then i have read and read and then read some more...only to find that the issue of a first cycle is really based on training experience, diet, and age.. As stated above, all the replies i recieved were of no use, noone explained why it was a bad cycle, or why there should be Test in it. 
> I got the RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH line,that is getting a bit old i might add, Well i made mention that i got that info from the AR steroid profiles, only to get" that is outdated"!! That is no help whatsoever... Most of you guys have done it and know what is the best first cycle.. I am listening believe me... But the conflicting results can and are confusing for the new guy. 
> 
> I am in no way saying that i have not recieved good advice or that my questions were not answered, I just think that some here have come impatient with those that are new here.. I have seen alot of posts saying, that they are tired of asnwering the same questions. Well, then don't reply to that post. Simple as that. But they will post and not answer. It is everywhere. But who the hell am i, I am just a newb. But i have 2 cents and i just spent em.


Well, again, you have to realize something. When someone tells you to do research it is because that type of quesiton has been asked over and over and over again. Most likely there are thousands of threads on that topic. Instead of answering the same question over and over, we are telling people to do something for themselves. If someone takes the time to do "research" they will understand why. Now, for example. If someone says "wheres the Test? Or, you need to do more research, or that cycle is horrible. If I was new, I'd say to myself? Hmmm, why are they asking where is the test? Why is this cycle horrible? I would slow down and figure out why. Not saying this is pointed towards you, but for the most party, New guys just want an answer without doing anything for themselves. It honestly gets old. 

I also feel when It comes to newbies, Yes, we have a lot of smart guys who are newbies. Titles on this board mean nothing unless your a MOD or a VET. But usually guys like that will introduce themselves like "hello, I'm new to the board, but I come with vasts amount of knowledge. I hope to not only continue to learn more, but I hope I can help out as well". But most of the time it's. "Hi, I'm new and have some deca. How should I take it??

----------


## omen78

I as a former newb myself do truly agree with Cold and the likes. I think there should be some sort of test/questioneer to advance to posting with only pm privelages. I have made my share of mistakes but the one I wont commit is to ask to avoid doing the research. As I have tried to explain to some newbs, the info you get when you search it for yourself is so much greater than that of 1 guys opinion. And as BLT said it gets alittle redundant answering the same questions over and over. Hell. I get tired of scrolling past em. I think alot of the newbs are simply looking for the easy way out a quick answer and gone... There are always exceptions to the rules and when these apply. For instance you have researched and are still not clear then by all means ask. No one would fault you for that. And I also think it is a good idea to delete members who have'nt signed on in some months... jmo.

----------


## jbigdog69

Furthermore I think maybe a pop-up upon completeing the questionaire stating that the first post should be "Hi I am New Here" with instructions on searching through threads and how to make a post when they cannot find any information.

----------

